# What do you think Nintendo will do with AC Wii



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the difference between near an 8 and near a 10. =o


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2007)

1st option. 

Why should they care about it and treat it as a big game?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> 1st option.
> 
> Why should they care about it and treat it as a big game?


 Because it's really popular.  Like in Japan... AC sold more than SSBM.

And we really don't know if they consider it to be a big game yet.  We can't tell from ACWW because it was a handheld, which was suppose to be small.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good point.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 2, 2007)

AC isn't ready for such a huge leap with so few games.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 2, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> AC isn't ready for such a huge leap with so few games.


 They've had 3 games so far. AC's big jump may be the MMO which would make it the 4th game.

Metroid's 5th was the jump to 3D. That's arguable that there's a lack of game compared to Mario, whose 10th game was 3D.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 2, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly, Nintendo has stopped focusing on Western Games and more to the Eastern Audience. Project H.A.M.M.E.R was an Eastern game and look where that got.


----------



## Knightshot (Dec 2, 2007)

I vote for the 2nd option because I want a lot of things different, but I still want some of the same stuff to like from ac for gcn or ac:ww.    			  They just better add more spaces in your pocket for designs instead of 8.


----------



## Micah (Dec 2, 2007)

Knightshot said:
			
		

> I vote for the 2nd option because I want a lot of things different, but I still want some of the same stuff to like from ac for gcn or ac:ww.    			  They just better add more spaces in your pocket for designs instead of 8.


 That's all I need.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 2, 2007)

1st option, however, Nintendo always seems to surprise us (sometimes in a good way, sometimes bad).


----------



## Mino (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't like either of your poll choices, so I won't vote.

I seriously doubt it'll be a huge production effort, AC is not a very often-played series.  If it is indeed going MMO, then it'll be a 50 dollar MMO, not some kind of new level of user participation on the Wii.  I'm sure it'll have terrible problems because of friend codes.  The graphics better at least look like they belong on the GameCube, as AC's graphics belonged on the N64.  The world better be flat, acres should come back but without the thing in between the acres.  Add more content but simplify it at the same time, or provide a guide to all the features of village life.

That was just a random mash-up of ideas, but I don't have much faith in Nintendo as it is, so why even bother hoping?


----------



## JJH (Dec 3, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it'll be a huge production effort, AC is not a very often-played series.  If it is indeed going MMO, then it'll be a 50 dollar MMO, not some kind of new level of user participation on the Wii.  I'm sure it'll have terrible problems because of friend codes.  The graphics better at least look like they belong on the GameCube, as AC's graphics belonged on the N64.  The world better be flat, acres should come back but without the thing in between the acres.  Add more content but simplify it at the same time, or provide a guide to all the features of village life.
> 
> That was just a random mash-up of ideas, but I don't have much faith in Nintendo as it is, so why even bother hoping?


 Actually those are all pretty good ideas.


----------



## dogs rule (Dec 3, 2007)

Knowing Nintendo not much.


----------



## __daz (Dec 5, 2007)

I personally just think they'll update the wii controls make a few more items and make it so more people can come into your town at once ^^


----------



## Average-Joe101 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think that AC:Wii will be just like AC:WW. The only difference will be AC:Wii will have different controls and mabye a few add-ons.


----------



## Redd2626 (Dec 21, 2007)

They are making new characters new items and stuff


----------



## Starforce (Dec 28, 2007)

Hah. I remember making a thread like this on NSider.

I just hope that they add some super, special, good-looking features to the game.

And maybe have support for the classic controller.


----------



## Mino (Dec 30, 2007)

Come to think of it, what if they put in Miis to replace the players?

Hmm....


----------



## Micah (Dec 30, 2007)

If they did that, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 30, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> If they did that, I wouldn't buy it.


Even though Nintendo will treat Animal Crossing as a key title and another key title (such as Pikmin 3 or whatever) won't release around Animal Crossing Wii for a month or two? And you still won't buy it when The Bell Tree raves about it and we start a whole new online community? You still won't buy it just because of Miis?

Either you are over-reacting, or you just aren't that big of a fan of Animal Crossing...

Anyway, I was thinking about Animal Crossing Wii the other day, and the thought popped into my mind about whether or not Nintendo will use the Nunchuk. Maybe they will use a point and click kind of thing similar to Zack & Wiki? Other than just walking, I don't see the point of a Nunchuk in Animal Crossing Wii.


----------

